# Lindsay Lohan Haftbefehl erlassen: Ihr droht wieder der Knast!



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2010)

*Haftbefehl erlassen: Ihr droht wieder der Knast!*​

Erst vor wenigen Wochen ist Lindsay Lohan aus dem Gefängnis entlassen worden, doch wahrscheinlich muss sie schon bald erneut einsitzen: Nach ihrem positiven Drogentest hat ein Gericht einen Haftbefehl ausgestellt.
Anzeige

Auf Twitter hatte Lindsay Lohan selbst zugegegeben, Drogen genommen zu haben. Nach ihrem positiven Drogentest hat ein Gericht in Beverly Hills jetzt einen Haftbefehl gegen das 24-jährige Starlet erlassen. Lindsay Lohan droht damit eine weitere Gefängnisstrafe, weil sie gegen Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen hat. Sie muss am Freitag zu einer Anhörung vor Gericht erscheinen.

Schon bei der letzten Verhandlung, die mit einer dreimonatigen Gefängnisstrafe und drei Monaten Entzugsklinik endete, hatte die Richterin angekündigt, jeden Verstoß Lohans gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen mit weiteren 30 Tagen Freiheitsstrafe zu ahnden. Und diesmal kommt sie bestimmt nicht so glimpflich davon: Die letzte Haftstrafe endete für Lindsay schon nach 13 Tagen, auch aus dem UCLA Medical Center in Los Angeles wurde sich schon nach 23 statt 90 Tagen entlassen.

Lindsay selbst scheint das Ganze auf jeden Fall wenig zu stören: Nach dem Hafterlass gönnte sie sich erst einmal einen Spa-Besuch mit Schwester Ali (16). Im Raya Skin Salon in West Hollywood ließen sich die Lohan-Schwestern eine entspannende Gesichtsbehandlung verpassen. Man will ja schließlich gut vor Gericht aussehen!

2007 war Lindsay Lohan wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer und anderer Drogenvergehen zweimal verhaftet worden. Zu ihren Bewährungsauflagen gehörten unter anderem regelmäßige Therapiegespräche sowie unangekündigte Alkohol- und Drogentests.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

wen interessierts? ab ins Loch mit ihr


----------



## Q (21 Sep. 2010)

Gollum hat sie nicht im Griff  :thx:


----------



## tommie3 (21 Sep. 2010)

Wer so blöd ist der gehört auch mal besser unter Aufsicht.


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (21 Sep. 2010)

*Selbst Schuld, da habe ich kein Mitleid mit
...... soll Paris gleich mitnehmen,
anders lernen die zwei es nie* :thumbup:​


----------



## Muli (21 Sep. 2010)

Da hat Sie die NAse wohl nicht voll genug bekommen


----------



## krawutz (22 Sep. 2010)

A propos "erlassen". PH wurde gerade ein Knastaufenthalt erlassen und darauf wirds wohl auch bei der Kopfkranken hinauslaufen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Sep. 2010)

*Eins muss mal klar sein . Sie hat ein Drogenproblem,
der Knast ist da wohl der falsche weg. so ein blödsinn..................
*


----------



## tommie3 (22 Sep. 2010)

Die kommt doch gerade frisch aus einer Therapie.


----------



## MarkyMark (22 Sep. 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *Eins muss mal klar sein . Sie hat ein Drogenproblem,
> der Knast ist da wohl der falsche weg. so ein blödsinn..................
> *



Um Entzug zu machen durchaus der beste Weg. Ich würd die 23 Std / Tag wegschließen, Einzelzelle, und zwar den GESAMTEN Rest ihrer noch offenen Knastzeit. Anders wird das nie was.


----------

